# is Deodex necessary?



## Kirbnite (Jun 14, 2011)

I know you All do a lot in the android community, so am reaching out to you before I buy a Droid RAZR for myself. My wife already has one.

I am very confident in making xml edits to make changes and theming my droid x.

I pulled my wifes system files and began manually deodexing the RAZR files from 6.12.173

To my knowledge, you should be deodexed and always have been in the past.

In the past Xultimate performed this in a streamlined UI, but I do not see any deodex zips floating about now. Am I missing something somewhere?

I work for Verizon Wireless and admit I have had an iPhone on my line for a while to better get to know an OS I support via Tech Support, so I have not been active on any forums in quite some time.
(No droid and a 1 1/2 year old with another due in April kept me away.

My goal is to invert Stock 6.12.173 and theme it with the watermarked theme for myself. And share to those that would like it as well. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only


----------



## wulf (Jul 28, 2011)

Kirbnite said:


> I know you All do a lot in the android community, so am reaching out to you before I buy a Droid RAZR for myself. My wife already has one.
> 
> I am very confident in making xml edits to make changes and theming my droid x.
> 
> ...


Little late but you don't have to be deodexed for themes or to invert, i have inverted settings on my themes for stock 173 but thats all I inverted, have done anything else.

Watermark was one of my all time favorites. Nice to see you back.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

